# Puppy and paw/foot birth defect



## Frankie (Apr 10, 2010)

My black lab, Hildy had puppies the day after Christmas. All have new homes but one little girl. She was considerably smaller than the others, but at about 2 months she was catching up.

She is gorgeous, the blackest, shiniest coat, always very happy, I swear she wears a smile.

Three of her paws are normal, one is not. Not sure I can describe it, I searched and can not find pictures. She looks like she is wearing a mitton, but the thumb is to long and for sure seperate. In other words there is three pads on one section, one pad on the thumb part. It kind of dangles. It does not appear to be painful for her at all, but when she walks or runs it can get under the rest of her foot and get in the way. She does hold that foot up, but I believe to keep that thumb part out of the way. It for sure has been in the way more as she has grown.

Is this making sense?

She hasn't been to the vet as I have given her shots. Hildy is being fixed soon and I will take puppy with me then.

Do you have any ideas???


----------



## Sue_C. (Apr 10, 2010)

I think it might be in her best interests to have it removed before she catches it on something and rips it off.




I have seen a lot of cats with paw defects, but not many dogs.


----------



## Sixstardanes (Apr 10, 2010)

Any chance of taking and posting a photo?


----------



## Minimor (Apr 10, 2010)

I haven't seen such a defect on a puppy, but from your description it sounds like something should be easily corrected with a very minor surgery. As has been already said, I'd take her in to the vet to have that dangling toe removed ASAP--much better to have it removed by the vet than to have her catch it on something & rip it off. Costs a little more for you but will be much more comfortable for her!


----------



## Frankie (Apr 11, 2010)

We go next week to have her mom fixed, both for rabies and I'll see what the vet says. Will do what ever he recommends for her. If taken off I wonder if it will throw off her balance? I thought maybe it could be attached back some how. It's not sore or bare, looks like a thumb with all the hair. I haven't been able to upload pics, not sure why, but maybe I can send a picture to some one.

Want her safe, and now I may never find the right home, but that's ok. . Will let you know what the vet says.


----------



## Crabby-Chicken (Apr 11, 2010)

Hey Frankie,,,,

We have a cat that we adopted that had an outside toe on her back foot and her tail amputated. She was a kitten and climbed in a car engine and they didn't know when they started the car.

She has done incredibly well with out her outside toe for balance. And her tail to.

We would have to see the foot, but it does sound like it is a hazard to get caught on something. Let us know!


----------



## Katiean (Apr 11, 2010)

I had a yorkie puppy that had one front leg longer than the other. These things happen. They are so inbred that there are many things that do not come out right.


----------

